# It's all about Chance



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable, well worth the wait!


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

He's such a cutie, I'm glad Sage finally gave him up.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like Sage has relaxed quite a bit.

Chance is already filling out and is (of course) adorable!

Donna


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a cute looking baby! am I seeing 4 socks?!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's sooooooo cute!! I love the name of course, I have a dog named Chance. ;-)


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone, he really was worth the wait!

My2Geldings, it is deceiving, we think there is only 3. The back left is lighter, but not a sock, but of course of the 100 pictures I have , this is the best I can find. My goal tomorrow is to get better leg/ feet pictures. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Such a cutie . He has a very expressive face. SO adorable.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG so cute. And he lets DH touch him? 
Well done Sage!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

DH gets all the attention 😞, I'm still the scary lady. He will walk toward me like OK today is the day, let's check her out, but then changes his mind, spins and goes to DH. Little Turkey! Sage gets better each day, we really thought she would be better, more relaxed, but not the case. I guess after having 7-8 other foals in a herd of 20-30 other mares, all she knows is to protect them, from everything and everybody! Don't get me wrong, Sage has not pinned her ears at us or shown any signs if disrespect, she will take him away, but she hasn't been nasty to us, now Cowboy that's a different story! I didn't know her ears could lay down that flat or her neck reach that far!! I will say that after looking at Cowboys pictures and comparing them to Chances', Chance is bigger, he is not ribby at all. Cowboy was ribby the first month or two. I swear Sage has choclate milk...lol. Just goes to show the difference between a maiden mare and a "professional"😄!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm going to sit in on this thread as well now so I can see even more baby pictures. Plus I just love love love palominos. Chance is such a cutie.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance had a busy day today. We moved Cactus back to our land from my uncles. She has been gone for about 2 1/2 months, we assumed all would be OK, boy were we wrong!! We knew Sage would get her if she got close, which she did and Cactus got bit on the butt. We expected that, but Lady charged after her and ran her accross the whole 50 acres. It was like they had never seen her before. Chance was just hiding behind Sage watching. This picture is of him watching Cactus.










I can only post one picture at a time today, don't know why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance is still not too sure about us yet. He will walk over to DH, but I'm still the scary lady.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I tried really hard to get a picture of Chance pinning his ears at DH. We couldn't figure out why he was doing it, then after we got home and were talking about it it dawned on me, every time Chances' nose would touch his beard is when he would pin his ears. I guess he doesn't like it...lol!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol he is still as cute as ever im surprised u haven't sat in the grass and waited for him to lay down then done the surprise jump and get a big cuddle hahahaha


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Chance is leaning in more toward DH rather than almost sitting back like he had in previous pix.

How's the herd dynamics going today? Was it a bad bite on Cactus' rump or just a warning?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol, Sarah, I would have Sage after me and I prefer to stay on her good side. I'm OK with waiting on him.

It was a warning bite, we saw her afterward and no skin was broken or hair was missing. It's just really sad, she was prancing out there, like I'm home, and they attacked her! But she's a fiesty litte thing and can hold her own!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I haven't been feeling well so DH has been keeping my spirits up with pictures of the little guy 😊.


































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cowboy








Beautiful fall landscape
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Still looking cute as ever  ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He is adorable


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

So cute! And Sage is just gorgeous.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

He is just adorable!! I am enjoying all your pictures.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We (DH and I) both enjoy spending time with them and taking their pictures and sharing with everyone. 

Chance is doing great, Sage is in heat so of course he has diarrhea, we tried to wash his bottom today, but no luck.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cowboy finally checking Cactus out (They still won't let her back in)








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

We don't have many pictures today, just this one of Mr. Chance trying to be all big and bad. Cactus is in the round pen (for her safety) and he walked up to the pen and pinned his ears at her! I guess he has seen his momma and Lady doing it so he thought he would give his 2 cents! Granted she couldn't touch him and she didn't pay any attention to him, but all the same he thought he was as big as his momma!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so cute!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's so cute!!


Thanks, I think so... Lol😍😍😍
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol loving the attitude ears back whos the boss hmm lol. his white markings on his face are different


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

In a post here or another thread, I thought somebody was asking about 4 socks... If I am not mistaken, you said the l-rear (correct?) wasn't a sock... It still looks like one to me in the recent pix.

Mr. Chance is adorable as always. ;-D

I hope you are feeling better. Was that you in the C&C shot?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

sarahb87 said:


> lol loving the attitude ears back whos the boss hmm lol. his white markings on his face are different


Doesn't he look bad [email protected]@!!😂😂 His white mark (under the star, makes me think of..... The paint brush falling, isn't that what it looks like, the brush fell and hit his face... Lol! But there is no mistake on him, it was all intentional!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

wdblevin said:


> In a post here or another thread, I thought somebody was asking about 4 socks... If I am not mistaken, you said the l-rear (correct?) wasn't a sock... It still looks like one to me in the recent pix.
> 
> Mr. Chance is adorable as always. ;-D
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. Was that you in the C&C shot?


You have no idea what you have just done 😳😳😳!!!

Yes, My2Geldings asked earlier if he had 4 socks, and I think I said no, 3. Well, since that time almost EVERY day DH and I look at his feet, his back right leg is light and in the right sun light looks like a sock, but in the shade it doesn't. So for our sanity we have decided to at least wait until he is 3 months old to set this in stone ....lol. DH was worried My2Geldings would ask again, and I assured him she was "one of the nice ones" and not to worry 😂😂😂😂!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Unfortunately yes, Donna, that was me in the C & C pic, DH knows I do not like my pic taken! I have been on high doses of prednisone (steroids) for the last 7 years and it has really messed with my body, as in I've gain 60 lbs! But I'm here and moving and able to be out with the horses so I need to just get over it😜😜😝😝!!!

So, back to the Chance socks debate, this is in the sun. I was wrong, it's the back LEFT.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This is in the shade.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Prednisone is 'big guns' stuff (I use to be in healthcare), but it definitely has benefits... I am glad you're able to be out 'n about with your babies!

Wow, you are right. Sun vs shade really plays with the coloring of his l-rear. Maybe when he starts to shed out, it'll be easier to tell.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

wdblevin said:


> Prednisone is 'big guns' stuff (I use to be in healthcare), but it definitely has benefits... I am glad you're able to be out 'n about with your babies!
> 
> Wow, you are right. Sun vs shade really plays with the coloring of his l-rear. Maybe when he starts to shed out, it'll be easier to tell.


I hope you are right, about when he starts to shed out, it has become a game between DH and I on if he has 3 or 4 socks today...lol!

Prednisone- a necessary evil in my life! I love to hate it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a few pictures today. Chance is really starting to loose his foal coat around his face, Dustin says it's coming in a lot darker, I haven't decided yet. It is cold and rainy here, so the pictures are not as "bright".


















Had to show one of Cactus. She is still having a rough time getting back into to herd. Her coat is sooo soft and fuzzy, she is definatly staying warm!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yep a real tuff cookie he is lol and yeah actually the white bit does look like a mark with a pant brush now u say it.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cactus bite









So Sage and Lady still have not left Cactus alone. This lovely bite came from Sage, DH was there and saw it happen. He thinks Cactus got too close to Chance. She will have to learn Mr. Chance is off limits. We are moving our sons horse Arrow out there for the winter and to hopefully get some of the attention off of Cactus. Arrow (otherwise known as spot) is not dominate or aggressive, which is a good thing and a bad thing. I hope they don't him 😳😳😳!
Chance resting








Dustin has been spending a lot of time with the horses (I'm still sick so no fun here), he said Chance must be going through a growth spurt, he is just eating and sleeping. (No worries he's not sick, just sleeping a lot)
Arrow and Cactus








Cactus and Arrow were together at my uncles, I am really hoping this helps her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Naww mares can be so nasty lol. I had a little mare here that was out with the broodmares and they gave her a hard time to she had a few bite marks on her like that one except not red more just missing hair lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm still not feeling well so DH has been supplying me with pictures. When DH was going through chemo and feeling like crap every few days or so I would make him get out of the house, I told him it was time "to air out". Well he made me go "air out" today, so I went to check on the horses. Like DH reminded me, they do always make me feel better.

We've talked to my uncle and he thinks if we move Arrow now it will actually be worse on Cactus, so we are leaving him at his house. They still haven't accepted her, but no new wounds 😀😀😀!!!

Need some advise on Chance, his coat is very thick, it's soft but thick! On his back and a few patches on his side and rump he has like hard plaques or crusty patches. It's like he got dirty and it all just stuck to his skin. The one on his back is a little bit bigger than my hand. You can't see it but you can feel it, and if I try to scratch one off he'll move away from me, so it may be tender. He lets us brush it and rub it, just not scratch it off. It's not warm to touch. He is eating, drinking ok. Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance will not stay out of Sages bucket, he is actually eating some of her feed! We had to beg Cowboy to eat it when he was 4 months old.








Momma's boy








Dustin had brushed, fed and played with Chance and he decided he was done and went back to Sage, but he hid behind her and would peak around to see if Dustin was still there.
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Chance looks like he is getting 'thicker'... He really is a cute (getting toward handsome) boy.

Patchy skin feedback: If it isn't warm or oozing or stinky, maybe just leave it. If you want to try to soften the patch, just really saturate some 4x4 gauze pads (3-4) with Saline and lightly put it over the area with your hand covering the gauze. Leave it as long as he lets you. Saline's pH won't hurt anything and I use it to clean just about any wound. I'd not pick at it the patch based on what you are saying and see if the Saline helps it come off on its own.

**** 

Feel better!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Donna, I'll give that a try, saline shouldn't bother anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Today is the first day I've been able to get out, so DH took me to see the horses. They always make me feel better.

Sage was keeping Sage out of her feed bucket, he would stand over her bucket! He was pinning his ears at her!!! She finally had enough and let him know.








Getting more golden as he sheds.
















Cowboy very courious of my phone!
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I absolutely STALKED Lady's thread and just found this one. 

Guess what I'm stalking now? :lol:


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chokolate said:


> I absolutely STALKED Lady's thread and just found this one.
> 
> Guess what I'm stalking now? :lol:


Lol.... Welcome to our little thread 😊😜😊😜!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

How's Cactus doing?

Glad to hear you were able to get out-n-about.

I see DH has a heavier jacket on. We got down into the 40's the other night. My blood has really thinned out since moving from Wisconsin to Florida. I pulled out my Carhartt and stocking cap for walks out to the barn.

Oops, forgot to ask: Any decision on 3 or 4 stockings?

Donna


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am so jealous that you are in Florida! We went on vacation there last year in between DH chemo and radiation. We rented a condo on the beach at Destin, it was wonderful. We would just sit under the umbrella and listen to the waves. I bet we used a whole bottle of sun block SPF 4,000 (me because I'm pale as snow and DH because of meds...lol). Wisconsin to Florida, now that's a change 😊😊. 

Sorry got of track😛😛...Cactus is doing better, she is eating with them, but Lady will still pin her ears at her. She has no new marks. So I think the rough part is over. I noticed yesterday that Sage will herd Lady and Cowboy around but still not Cactus, but she lets her follow them, so it's progress.
And you're right, Donna, I think autumn is here, the flannels and jackets are coming out. It was in the low 40's and windy the other day. DH doesn't like long sleeve shirts so the carhartt is out. 
I really think Chance has 3 socks, it sure is tricky though 😊. We are really curious to see how his coat turns out after his foaling shed, it looks like he is going to be a shade darker and a little more golden. 

What about you, what do you have in the barn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't be jealous... Come join us! We are in a town that has trademarked logo 'The Horse Capital of the World'. My hubby had it the last Winter we were in Wisconsin and would tell me he didn't want to die in the cold.
Neutrogena makes a 100 SPF and that is what I use. I am still getting a bit wrinkly since moving here.
Go to Post # 7: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/sky-blue-walker-daughter-293185/#post3852897 and go to Post # 24 (second pix): http://www.horseforum.com/draft-horses/she-really-part-percheron-265697/page3/#post3584881


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh! He's so cute!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

This thread is full of cuteness.... if I look any longer I'm gonna want a pally foal of my own...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I spent the night in the emergency room, we got home about 3 am, went to bed but really couldn't sleep. Dustin got me up around 10 to play with the horses or at least sit on the truck bed and watch them, as I still felt like crap. (I guess I need to fill everyone in on that my lovely DS did move his horse from my uncles to our land 2 days ago and man are the girls giving it to him.) I figured I could at least check on Arrow and get some love from Cowboy and Chance. 

Poor Arrorw, they will not let him close! Lady has now left Cactus alone and is going after him. He is 4 years old but he is such a softy! You can see him in the picture of Chance licking the tire, he is a paint, but all u see is a white dot in background.
He didn't have any new wounds so that was a bonus. (And DS got his litte butt in trouble for making this decision on his own!!)

Mr. Chance








All of the ladies, getting along!








Chance licking the tire!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I also wanted to welcome the new comers to our little thread, I hope you enjoy. Don't be shy 😜😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I haven't forgotten our thread, but I'm still not well, hopefully by next week 😔.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Feel better soon!

Donna


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hope you get better soon ! chance is looking like cash with his foal coat coming off on his nose and eyes lol


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I'm in love.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Awwwww... He is so cute and inquisitive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I have really neglected our thread! Here are a few pictures until after the holiday 


_Posted via Mobile Device_
Chance following DH for more scratches and love...lol!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cowboy looking for his loves 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the pix!

Have a good/safe Gobble-Gobble Day, too.

Donna


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Awe he looks like a big fluffy teddy bear just want to cuddle him ! Will be funny when cash is all fluffy chance will have his lovely summer coat


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah, he's just a doll <3


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just when Cash will be getting all fuzzy and thick hopefully Chance will be loosing his coat. I can honestly say I have never seen a coat as thick and full as Chances, but he is not cold! 
I'll have more pictures later today 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

MsLady said:


> I'll have more pictures later today


And the crowd goes wild; We want pix... We want pix... We want pix!!! ;-P

Now that we are in Florida, I find it odd to still see quite a few horses that grow the shaggy coats this time of year. This is a good article about hair growth and the factors that impact it: Help your horse grow a thick winter coat from EQUUS Magazine | Equisearch

The one factor that I didn't read about, that I thought was also involved, was a horse's age. I remember hearing that often times as a horse ages, that they tend to get thicker coats. Maybe that was a myth, but it seems to hold true for a lot of horses I am familiar with.

Chuck never got much of a coat and still doesn't.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Great article, Donna thanks. I'm trying to find one I read a few weeks ago that was floating around Facebook regarding blanketing, but it really described the way their coats worked and how fast a winter coat can come in. It was really interesting.
We can blame DH for no pics today. Winter is bad for my health (literally) so I stayed home while DS and DH tended to the horses, and let's just say it didn't go too well 😜😜😜! Love my DS, he is 17, but he scares me! No way could he make it in his own!! He is 6'1, 230 pounds and a big softy, (translate momma's boy!). Hopefully pics tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

It's only letting me post one picture at a time.

Scratching his bum!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance being Chance!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance does not like Spot (or Arrow, depends on what we are calling him that day, DS paint), every time he is around him he pins his ears. Chance doesn't have to worry about him though, we moved him back to my uncles today, he charged and reared up on DH for no reason while we were out with the horses today.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

gosh he has a lovely shaped head mslady he is going to be such a looker cant wait to see him when he looses his winter woolies


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Love Chance's smooth face and fuzzy body!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

He's so cute! And he looks older than he does when he was born...getting a less foal-shaped head I reckon.

How old is he now?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance was born 10-17-13 so he is only 7 weeks old, but he is already bigger than Cowboy was at that age. I tried to string test them a last week, but I messed it up. I did it on Cactus, Cowboy, and Chance, it said Cowboy and Cactus was going to be 12hh and Chance 13hh, well Cactus is already 13hh and Cowboy is already 12hh. I didn't have them haltered, so the next time we halter them I'll try again.
My cousins are going to have to check on the horses for the next few days, we are in the winter storm in Oklahoma. It has literally been sleeting since 6am this morning, we have about 1-2 inches of ice on the ground right now and are supposed to have 3-6 inches of snow by Friday night. No way are we going to be able to make it out to the land. I hate not living out there, but this is better then not having them at all. I also hate asking my cousin to check on them, all she has to do is look out her window but she acts like it is such an inconvince.
Small rant** (her land, technically her mothers land, and my land, technically my mothers land, join together. My mother was not using her land for anything so she allowed my cousin to run cows on it with the understanding one day my mother may want it back. My cousin was allowed to use my mothers land for 5 years for free! I moved back here and got the horses, we gave her plenty if time to move her cows. But she has been angry ever since. She knew it wasn't her land and one day she would have to move her cattle!! It just makes no sence to me. Sorry rant over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ironeater (Oct 12, 2013)

Pic of the day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Love the pix of Sage (sorta) 'cuddling' Chance!

Donna


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just for you Donna 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awww... he is getting so big. It will be interesting to see if he sheds out light or dark!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

MsLady said:


> Just for you Donna
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So cute! Thanks!


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread is filled with cuteness what lovely looking horses you have!!! 😀😊😊😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Rocco. Chance is Sages 7-8 foal, we got them when Cactus was still by her side, but she was about 5months old. It's been interesting to see Sage change as she was pregnant then the first weeks of Chance and now. She is a great mother, but she will protect her baby and her herd. She has been so patient with us, it would be easy to forget that she is basically wild, but we are trying to change that.

Falcor, we are excited to see how he turns out too. If he stayed the same that would be fine, but it looks like he may be a shade darker. I guess we will have to wait couple years😜😜😜!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance didn't like Cactus eating so close so he was pinning his ears at her, she ignored him. He is such a bully! Since Sage is lead mare and takes nothing from the others, Chance takes full advantage of his "status"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is so so so handsome!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm guessing he'll shed out dark  look how big he is!

Haha Cactus must have been something like, "What does this one think HE can do to ME?!" lol.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

wow look a the snow ! no wonder they need there winter woollies our guys have it easy over here in winter no snow at all lol look at that attitude he was probably saying haha what are you going to do about it !! *looks at mum * lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry no pics, it is so wet out there it is almost dangerous at feeding time! Keeping track of all of them and making sure they are eating their own food and not each other's has been quite the chore. We are going to move the round pen tomorrow so that should help. This time next year the barn will be built and it will be better for everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

MsLady said:


> it is so wet out there it is almost dangerous at feeding time!


Be safe!

When we lived in Wisconsin, I'd always be extra cautious dealing with the herds at feeding time especially in deep/thick mud.

I remember one time having my foot stuck so deep into an area of muck that when I tried to pull it out, I took a facer right into the yucky stuff. I was so PO'd at that point, that I turned over and untied my boot and pull my foot out. Then I pulled the boot out of the mud and walked with one boot on and the other foot just in a sock. I went straight for a hose and washed myself off first before dealing with my boot. What a mess!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Donna that's close to what happened to me the other day. We were feed them at the round pen, like usual, but with the snow starting to melt it has turned into one big muddy mess! I went to give Cowboy his bucket and my boot got stuck in the mud and I almost pulled it off!! 

Yesterday we tried to feed them at a dry spot but we had no way to seperate them.... Yea that's not going to happen again. Cactus has a bucket that hooks on the round pen so she can't kick it, well we didn't have the pen so what does she do, kicks it and spills all her feed out. She goes over to Cowboys bucket, he starts pinning his ears, we break that up, she goes back over to her spot but Chance is there, we shoo him away and he buck/kicks at DH, so DH swats him with his hat. It was crazy!!!

We aren't able to move the pen today because of the weather, hopefully we can get it done with in the next few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Well the snow is starting to melt and it is a muddy mess! DH and DS went out tonight to feed. My pics tonight are courtesy of DS. 

These two can't decide if they want to be friends or not, they walk by each other and pin their ears and try to bite each other. Of course they are both colts! 


More pictures to come, I can only post one at a time tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

You know, all Sage has to do is look at Lady or Cactus and they will fart, jump, buck and run away. This little guy comes up and pushes her out of her feed bucket every morning and she lets him!! Then he gets mad if she tries get back to it!!! He pawed and bucked at her the other day and she let him. 
We got him his own bucket, pawing and bucking is not a good thing at 2 months old. He is going to be a brat! 😳😳😳


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I do have pictures to show but photobucket is being a pain and not uploading them. As soon as I figure it out I'll update.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Too lazy to get up and eat!!



Mr Pouty 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awwwww... he's so fuzzy!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing like spending Christmas morning with the family and the afternoon with the horses. The weather was beautiful. Let the pictures begin!!

We wanted to show everyone just how fuzzy and thick Chance's coat is.


Mother and Son...lol

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So Sage has decided she wants to have her grooming sessions back (after Chance was born she really hasn't wanted to be touched or bothered). While Dustin has been brushing Chance she just barges in and says "My turn", in her own special way...lol. It really tickes Mr. Chance off!



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

All of a sudden today all of the horses perked up and were looking across the road so the neighbors pasture. The neighbor has few cows a gelding and a mule, they have had them since I brought the horses home in April, but they were all acting strange. Our little herd was definitely watching their every move and the mule was running up and down the fence! Hopefully he was just feeling good because of the great weather. (Now I can only post one picture at a time!)


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sage standing guard 


Lady and Cowboy watching the neighbors gelding and mule.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

OK this is the last post for tonight😛😛!! Looking for some help, I'm probably going to post this on the color/genetic thread.

Chances mother is palomino, father is sorrel. Chance is getting really dark on his face an legs, almost black. At first I thought it was dirt but it's not! Any thoughts?

This is the inside of his back leg, both legs are like this.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

haven't been on for ages it seems ! look how woolly he is  could it be his feed causing him to smut ? or maybe just to do with his foal coat cash's head is almost foal coat free now still a few little bit and pieces left though lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

sarahb87 said:


> haven't been on for ages it seems ! look how woolly he is  could it be his feed causing him to smut ? or maybe just to do with his foal coat cash's head is almost foal coat free now still a few little bit and pieces left though lol


He is very woolly!!! Dustin says he is hiding stuff in his coat...lol. I don't know what is causing him to have these dark spots, we really don't feed him yet, but he does steal him moms 😜😜.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Unfortunately it will only let me post one picture at a time 😞. Whenever Dustin scratches Chance on the neck, Chance just gets stupid! He makes some of the funniest faces.

Getting scratches☺☺

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He loves it!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Please don't stop!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Any updates on the baby?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sage looking as good as ever!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't care what Sage wants to believe, he is the boss in this herd!!!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He is a little late on halter training, but we are starting now. I don't who is more stubborn chance or DH!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Chance, lol!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol look at the furry little devil ! battle of the boys lol think chance will win


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

aww so sweet


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

It didn't take too long, he is walking with me now on the lead rope. He actually enjoys it, he goes into the round pen and waits for us...lol. Too bad the weather is not corporating, we have ice and snow. I can't wait for spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

